
Ezstems: Get audio stems online with Spleeter - praveenscience
https://ezstems.com/
======
fl0under
Ah, I had the exact same idea for a website after seeing the post on spleeter
here on hn a bit ago. Just tried an mp3 and it works great! Even though you
have beat me to it I think I'll still have a go at making something similar to
get some frontend experience :)

